
Purdue Pharma offers $10-12B to settle opioid claims - jmsflknr
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/purdue-pharma-offers-10-12-billion-settle-opioid-claims-n1046526
======
OrgNet
That would be a steal for Purdue...

